# Shuttle OMNINAS KD20



## crmaris (May 22, 2013)

Today, we will take a look at a small and affordable NAS server from Shuttle, a company that specializes in the development and production of mini PCs. The OMNINAS KD20 supports up to two HDDs, doesn't cost much, and supports Android- and iOS-based devices.

*Show full review*


----------



## Ikaruga (May 24, 2013)

Thanks for the well done review.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 24, 2013)

its cute.


----------



## Piglet44 (Sep 17, 2013)

*$90 bargain*

Picked one up for $90 just to see what it could do. Its a nice little white box, standard hot swap trays and a simple web interface. Loaded 2 x 2TB WD Green I had on the shelf. All in you can be up and running for $300 which no other unit I have seen can touch.

I cant the argue short comings the reviewer pointed out but I didnt buy it to be an enterprise level product. I have heard too many tales of "I lost all the pictures of my kids when my laptop died" and as a result I am always on the look out for cheap network storage to recommend for the average goober at home. Plug it in to your wireless router and share your movies or mp3s between computers.

Getting 38mb/s solid writing (2.3 gb a minute) to and ~45mb/s reading from the unit transferring 10 x 1gb video files for a test session. I let it go in to standby mode and found it took 10 to 15 secs to spin up fully (some of which may have been the Green drives). Thats acceptable for a home office / small office unit that isnt in constant use. 

It may not have the bells and whistles of a QNAP 859 (we have 20+ at work so I know what they can do), its a great little backup box for the home office / small business. I am going to torture test it for a week and if it survives I will be setting one up at my parents as a backup device and one for the girlfriend's kid to store videos etc.


----------

